# No idea where to start



## singletonmum (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi ladies

I am a 34 singleton thinking of going down this road at the moment. I always said I would have a child on my own if I didnt meet Mr Right by this age and Im sick of waiting for him. New priority is having a baby. I cant wait for this journey to begin to be honest but first I have a few things I need to get sorted with and I need to save some money for what Im guessing will be expensive treatment.

I guess Im just wondering if you can advise me where to start? Im guessing my GP and Im assuming first step is to stop taking the pill and get myself checked out to ensure Im ovulating. I have gotten a few cysts in the past hence why Im on the pill but I assume I wont be still taking the pill if Im trying to get pregnant? Im confused already, not a good start...  

The other major concern I have is telling people, how to, what they'll say or think and am I mad to be even considering this at 34?


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

singleton mum welcome to the boards- GP is a good start- I also suggest you get one of the books on the subject- they tend to be american but still relevant in places- I found mikki morristettes book very good- you can get it on amazon.

You need to first work out if you have any fertility problems which hopefully you don't - GP should do basic preconception screen which would be rubella. cmv status. Hormone levels on day 3 of your cycle of FSH, oestrofial and LH and day 21 progesterone. Its also worth while probably getting a scan and or AMH level done which you will  probably have to oay privately for unless you can persuade your gp to refer you becasue of you previous cysts. You can get a fertility mot with people like th body clock network/ zita west if you want to pay for a package. If you have already decided to go ahead with treatment you might find you need consults etc with you clinic so can skip this bit. The rolls royce appraoch would suggest getting a scan to check your tubes are patent although unless you have a hx of endometirous, previous pevic infection or sugergy or std infection your not considered high risk and many people try IUI (interuterine insemination) with out.

Cost very much depends on the route you trake and th clinic you choose- and how long it takes you to get pregnant.

Theres plenty of info on this board- it all seems overwhelming to begin with but just start taking it in little by little.
Personally my biggest worry when I started this journey was other people and I know you just cant tell peoples reactions but I have not had a bad reaction from anyone yet- I say yet I am sure I will ! It started off been the biggest secret ever and only my best mate knowing now  I have a big support network of friends and family to support me on this journey - you need to be in a postion to be proud of your descion and you will be pleasantly suprised.

oh and 34 in fertility terms is clock ticking so great time to be getting on the rollercoaster- which by the way it is and you dont get to see how many loops when you join the queue!


----------



## singletonmum (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks - will look into that book for sure.

I couldnt have put it better myself really, I want to be proud of my choice and have no shame in telling people why or how I got pregnant (please god)...


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

hello singletonmum and welcome...


Morrigan has given good advice and describing it as a roller coaster where you don't know how many loops there are, is a very accurate description!!  I agree 34 is a good time to start. Feel free to post on any of the boards and ask questions, people on here are extremely knowledgeable.


Its sometimes worth looking out for clinics that do open days as you can get a sense of what treatment involves and sometimes they offer consultations at cheaper rates or for free if you do it on the day.


In terms of telling people, I've been really up front and haven't had anyone say anything negative (well not to my face at least!) I think some of my friends wish they had the courage to do it. Their clocks are ticking but they don't know what to do, which is a hard situation to be in.


Good luck - I look forward to hearing more about your journey.
xxx


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Singleton Mom,

There's a great book called Helping the Stork with an ENTIRE section dedicated to "telling".  I've found it really useful.  

I started this journey last october with a fertilty mot (cost 175 privately).  I had an anthral follicle count (good) and amh test (low fertility).  I then was told by my consultant I need to start now. 

The great news is if you are under 35 you can get free IVF (if you egg share) and your fertility is higher.  It's a fantastic time to start.  

Good luck and ask plenty of questions!

Dawn


----------



## singletonmum (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone, I'll definitely look into those books asap and get moving on the tests. I'm positive I'll be back with a million more questions as things progress but I'm just as positive I'm making absolutely the right decision.


----------

